# New Orleans Saints "Who Dat?" avatar up for grabs



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Made something to honor the Saints and their first trip to the Superbowl!








Full size - http://i48.tinypic.com/2cnwkux.jpg


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i cant see the picture but i will later tonight. 

wha!!? you have intrest in the super bowl and your from Europe?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im proud of the Saints but ill be damned if im gonna jump on the wagon....Im soooo tired of these fair weather fans...Ive never herd "Who Dat" So Much!!!! But if your a true fan CONGRATS!!!! This is a big deal . The first Super Bowl EVER!!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Lots of ppl watch the SB in europe, there was this NFL europe league don`t know if its still around though.. and who ever is not good enough for american teams i guess he can easily get a place in any of austrian/american football teams.. they even have names like vienna vikings tirol raiders graz giants .. 

First Superbowl i watched live on tv was Denver vs Green Bay and Elway won his first ring if i remember right.. started around 3 in the morning till 6 or 7, of course i had to go to work after it was finished without sleeping..


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i cant see the picture but i will later tonight.
> 
> wha!!? you have intrest in the super bowl and your from Europe?


That's right. I've been following the league for quite a few years.
It's more exciting then our football :thumb02:



G_Land said:


> Im proud of the Saints but ill be damned if im gonna jump on the wagon....Im soooo tired of these fair weather fans...Ive never herd "Who Dat" So Much!!!! But if your a true fan CONGRATS!!!! This is a big deal . The first Super Bowl EVER!!!!!


Hey, I've been a fan for years. Through the rough times and the good, I've always backed these guys up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Lots of ppl watch the SB in europe, there was this NFL europe league don`t know if its still around though.. and who ever is not good enough for american teams i guess he can easily get a place in any of austrian/american football teams.. they even have names like vienna vikings tirol raiders graz giants ..


NFL Europe was sooo great! I went to several Frankfurt Galaxy games. Kurt Warner was one of the big names the NFL Europe brought out. We had a lot of great Talent here, so sad that the league is no longer around... but we might get an NFL game in a couple of years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Warner played in Europe? Really?
Gotta go check wiki.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well then CONGRATS!!!!! I know how it is being a fan of a "not so great team" at time Im a 9er fan....I know I know dont say it...but Ive been a fan since I was a little kid...I mean I still have the helmets and everything..The poofy Jackets ..the works lol......So Good luck Bro!!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Warner played in Europe? Really?
> Gotta go check wiki.


yea sure he did! 

Amsterdam Admirals in 1998


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> yea sure he did!
> 
> Amsterdam Admirals in 1998


Cool.
I bet he had himself some good times in that place. GOOD times :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Cool.
> I bet he had himself some good times in that place. GOOD times :thumb02:


lol very likely^^


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> NFL Europe was sooo great! I went to several Frankfurt Galaxy games. Kurt Warner was one of the big names the NFL Europe brought out. We had a lot of great Talent here, so sad that the league is no longer around... but we might get an NFL game in a couple of years. :thumbsup:


we'll give you a NFL game only if we get a legit Premier League or Bundesliga game!:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> we'll give you a NFL game only if we get a legit Premier League or Bundesliga game!:thumb02:


lol we already gave you Beckham...are you never satisfied? 

but thanks for mentioning the Bundesliga^^ many countrys outside really don't realise that we have the third strongest league behing England and Spain.

watch out for Bayern Munich in this Champions League season, we might win the cup again


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

beckham single handly destroyed the Galaxy for a year or so. Plus he wants to be loaned out every off season....prick.

Its been awhile since ive had the chance to follow the league but im sure FC Bayern Munich is at the top of the table. one last thing true footy fans know that the Bundesliga is right behind Spain and England.:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol we already gave you Beckham...are you never satisfied?
> 
> but thanks for mentioning the Bundesliga^^ many countrys outside really don't realise that we have the third strongest league behing England and Spain.
> 
> watch out for Bayern Munich in this Champions League season, we might win the cup again


I am actually a huge Bayern fan.


----------

